# Ants



## Morpheus uk (Jul 17, 2007)

Can i feed 1st instar D.lobata nymphs black ants, or ornage ants?


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

How big are these 'black ants'?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

I say no ants! Ants will attack and bug mantids.


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

> I say no ants! Ants will attack and bug mantids.


For handfeeding...


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

Shure but i don't recommmend it some many threats to mantis. First of all some ants sting. Second some have chemicals. Third they have jaws. Fourth of all i think some people put pesticides and the ant might be infected. I would stick to other things


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

Easier.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Morpheus, I have used black ants on numerous occasions to feed nymphs, and have had no problems with them. The ants we get don't seem to prove poisonous to mantids, and I have seen no problems at all.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2007)

I have these fire ants that wander around my house. I pinch off thier powerul heads and feed the rest to my larger L1's


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 20, 2007)

I was experimenting. I placed a pit of ants in the tank and threw the L1 mantis in the tank. Only 2 or 3 ants attacked it. But it did alot of damage. I couldn't get the mantis out in time and it was bit several times. The ant bit and ripped off the mantis legs. The ants also bit the mantis on the abdomen &amp; in it was also chewing on the mantid's a.ss. I think it got poisoned and died later on. 2-3 anys can kill an L1/L2 Mantis.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! I gave my friend 3 L1 nymphs and he didn't have any fruitflies so he put a small argentein ant in with them.

He called me like he just saw something funny on TV and when I went over I saw 3 nymphs sharing 1 ant!

It was very funny to me because one nymph was holding a leg and another nymph was eating it!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

OH and if you find ants during thier flight(mating season) catch the ants with wings. Most of them are harmless and if you know they aren't affected by insecticide then go for it.


----------

